# Diplomatic Security Service Mobile SecurityDeployment



## john4455 (May 26, 2015)

What is it these guys do more or less do they function like the secret service counter assault team or the fbi's hrt or like bortac


----------



## x SF med (May 26, 2015)

john4455 said:


> What is it these guys do more or less do they function like the secret service counter assault team or the fbi's hrt or like bortac



Use correct English on your next post, this is not the place to use txtspk.  Grammar, spelling, punctuation and capitalization are the key to making yourself understood.


----------



## john4455 (May 26, 2015)

I apologize it is an old habit I am wondering what is it the the Office of Mobile Security Deployments do More or less . I know they area  tactical unit but like whose are they similar to ; the FBI 's elite Hostage Rescue Team or like the Secret Services Counter assault team or border patrols Bortac


----------



## x SF med (May 26, 2015)

john4455 said:


> I apologize it is an old habit I am wondering what is it the the Office of Mobile Security Deployments do More or less . I know they area  tactical unit but like whose are they similar to ; the FBI 's elite Hostage Rescue Team or like the Secret Services Counter assault team or border patrols Bortac



Is English your first language?  Yeah, I am being kind of a dick, but any of the units you referenced will require you to write professionally, clearly and concisely, since any written communication will be open for use in a court of law.

Here is an example of making your post more readable and professional:

I apologize, it is an old habit. I was wondering what the Office of Mobile Security Deployments does. I know they are a  tactical unit, but are they more like the FBI 's elite Hostage Rescue Team, the Secret Service's Counter Assault team, or the US Border Patrol's BORTAC Teams.

Have you tried searching the .gov sites for your answer?  There may be a reason you can't find a lot of information.


----------



## john4455 (Jun 29, 2015)

Well I scoured every .gov site that would have any pertinent information and I should have done that first but thanks for the advice


----------



## john4455 (Jun 29, 2015)

Also  since I last posted to the site the previous post excluded ; I have graduated high school and am starting college in the fall . Whith that being said I was wondering  if there was  anyone on this site who is a  prior Diplomatic Security Service agent who could give me advice


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 4, 2015)

I would say DSS MSD is more like USSS with a CAT ability thrown in. MSD is not a entry level position for a DSS Agent.....also, remember....DSS is a foreign service, meaning you are overseas most of your career.

Somebody did a special on the MSD teams, think maybe National Geographic, really good show.  They did a lot of travel....all OCONUS.


http://www.state.gov/m/ds/career/c8853.htm


----------



## john4455 (Jul 4, 2015)

Thank you
*Kraut783*


----------



## pardus (Jul 5, 2015)

john4455 said:


> Also  since I last posted to the site the previous post excluded ; I have graduated high school and am starting college in the fall . Whith that being said I was wondering  if there was  anyone on this site who is a  prior Diplomatic Security Service agent who could give me advice



Did you not read or understand anything x SF med said about your use of the English language?


----------



## x SF med (Jul 6, 2015)

john4455 said:


> Also  since I last posted to the site the previous post excluded ; I have graduated high school and am starting college in the fall . Whith that being said I was wondering  if there was  anyone on this site who is a  prior Diplomatic Security Service agent who could give me advice




So, you went from being an unintelligible high schooler to an unintelligible college pre-freshman, with the same stupid questions.   Big deal. 

You have at least 4 years before the DSS will even look at you sideways.  Go apply yourself in college, and live your life alittle without being any more stupid than you already seem.


----------



## Centermass (May 19, 2016)

Best Man at my wedding, still at it with DSS. This was his 3rd assignment with the protectee.


----------



## Carla (Jan 16, 2017)

Since no one has really answered or been helpful, and seem to rather enjoy trolling or putting others down to make themselves feel better, I will respond to your inquiry in a positive manner.

MSD - (Mobile Security Deployment) are DSS agents - (Diplomatic Security Service), who volunteer for 3-3.5 years to be part of this team.  Currently there are no fitness standards that are more stringent then the regular fitness standards given from the start of your career.  However, due to extensive training, being physically fit would be a perk and also for your safety and your teams while deployed.  MSD has three sections.
MTT - (Mobile Training Team)
These guys train local Law Enforcement at Embassies, U.S. Marine Corps security guards, & and other Foreign Service personnel.
SST - (Security Support Team)
Report to international crisis or threats on short notice to ensure security at embassies and consulates, and/or assist in evacuating U.S. State Dept personnel.  They are trained for counterattacks.
TST - (Tactical Support Team)
These guys shadow protective details.  Heavily armed reaction force in support of the protective detail assigned to high profile protectees such as the Secretary of State and other Foreign Dignitaries.

If you are interested in this kind of work first aim for getting into the State Department Foreign Service.  I recently when through the process and can definitely tell you what they are looking for.

Even though born and raised in the US (NY), I am first generation American.  Spanish was my first language, I did not know any English when I began school.  ESL of course was mandatory.  When I graduated HS my English writing skills/vocabulary were not up to par.  But no worries.  You need a bachelors degree to become an agent, and in your first few years you will take English in college and will do a lot of writing and research papers.  I think you might just be quickly typing  here since this isn't an online college class, you are simply asking a question.  I'm not really sure why they are picking on you. But moving on bc you shouldn't pay trolls any mind.  I do recommend that you travel a lot.  State likes to see that you are culturally diverse and well traveled.  Shows that you are comfortable getting out of your own comfort zone.  Volunteer in your community.  If you can during college do an internship with them or if possible an international organization, maybe a humanitarian one. What are you majoring in?  On your free time go to a shooting range and practice.  That's the one thing  that is looked at and more stringent then your regular DSS agents, qualifications are higher.  If you have a second or multiple languages even better.  If you don't pick up a language in college.  If you have any other questions don't hesitate to ask.  No judgements on this end.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 16, 2017)

Carla said:


> Since no one has really answered or been helpful, and seem to rather enjoy trolling or putting others down to make themselves feel better, I will respond to your inquiry in a positive manner.
> 
> MSD - (Mobile Security Deployment) are DSS agents - (Diplomatic Security Service), who volunteer for 3-3.5 years to be part of this team.  Currently there are no fitness standards that are more stringent then the regular fitness standards given from the start of your career.  However, due to extensive training, being physically fit would be a perk and also for your safety and your teams while deployed.  MSD has three sections.
> MTT - (Mobile Training Team)
> ...



I see you are new here. Thanks for your insight. I see from your rejected (failure to follow simple instructions) vetting request you are currently a Federal LEO working with SOF in Afghanistan.

Is attention to detail an important prerequisite for a Federal LEO, or DSS job? It is when it comes to SOF specific jobs. On this forum we prefer for our members to utilize proper grammar when possible. It fosters a professional feel that we expect, both  when providing guidance, and when receiving questions. If you would have been on this site more than 22 minutes from your introduction to this snarky post, you might have come to understand that.

Good luck in your endeavors. I hope that whatever SOF unit you are attached to doesn't have to put up with your passive aggressive bullshit for too much longer.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 16, 2017)

Carla said:


> Since no one has really answered or been helpful, and seem to rather enjoy trolling or putting others down to make themselves feel better, I will respond to your inquiry in a positive manner.
> 
> ...*No judgements on this end*.



Well that's great and all, but there ARE "judgements" here, and they exist in the real world as well.

You would have been a lot better off just posting about your experiences in the field instead of trying to bookend it with your virtue signaling.  Swooping in on your white horse and picking a fight with staff and senior site members is a recipe for disaster.  Did they not cover a concept called "situational awareness" in your training?  Local norms and customs?  Adopting to a new operational environment?  Nothing?  Either they never trained you on those topics or you didn't apply them here.  Either way, you're a FAIL at this station.

We're not here to enable mediocrity.  The advice that the original poster received in this thread was solid.  No one is going to take a "l33tspeak"-er seriously, especially not in a Special Operations environment.  These are important life lessons, which you (unasked, and unwelcomed) are attempting to undo.  

...and we're not here to put up with your crap either.  We are what we are, and this site is what it is.  If you can't deal with that, or at least understand it, then hit the bricks.  No one will notice, or even care, that you were ever here.


----------



## Carla (Jan 16, 2017)

Ok so let me get this correct. A high schooler with no experience in the "real world" working environment joined this group because he believes you guys are some what to be looked up to and will have knowledge/answers that could be passed off.   Again let me repeat High school.  So if there is such high standards on who is admitted to this forum why is he on here or continued to be allowed?  I quote "On this forum we PREFER for our members to utilize proper grammar when POSSIBLE".  Let's say because he is in High School and speaking from personal experience, his school has failed him/ lack of personal education like the average teen/intellectual level is not super high/grammar language skills aren't on a high and he can't use it when "POSSIBLE".  Maybe English isn't his first language, though it is important to master the language to even apply for these kind of positions, he is showing interest in working for and serving the US government. You are all agreeing that responding to his inquiry it is best to say things such as, and I quote "So you went from being an unintelligible high schooler to an unintelligible college pre freshman" another quote "Go apply yourself in college and live your life a little without being anymore stupid than you already seem". Proper grammar does foster a professional feel, I agree 100%.  But those comments above foster professionalism to you?
"Snarky" post because I called out people, that for no other reason than just to be cruel made those comments. 
I've been trained on situational awareness plenty of times and I know how to interact and communicate with many people of different backgrounds.  Just how I know and have been trained not to get into an ego trip with your kind, because according to you all everybody is a dumbass.  I also know how to speak to a young man trying to do something professional with his life, asking men that he obviously looks up to (because why else would a high school kid be on this) for some info, and the result is he gets shitted on.
Sorry if my white horse showed a bit to much compassion for the young man and my instinct was to defend the kid.  But I see stroking each other on behaving like assholes is the way to go.
I love the guys who trained me, the ones I work with and also the ones I have personal relationships , but trust me I think I could possibly get over being rejected from this site. 

Theres ways of being direct even if it will hurt someone's feelings without being intentionally mean.  If that's to human for you all because being a brute is more respectful, kick me off on this then.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Carla said:


> Ok so let me get this correct. A high schooler with no experience in the "real world" working environment joined this group because he believes you guys are some what to be looked up to and will have knowledge/answers that could be passed off.   Again let me repeat High school.  So if there is such high standards on who is admitted to this forum why is he on here or continued to be allowed?  I quote "On this forum we PREFER for our members to utilize proper grammar when POSSIBLE".  Let's say because he is in High School and speaking from personal experience, his school has failed him/ lack of personal education like the average teen/intellectual level is not super high/grammar language skills aren't on a high and he can't use it when "POSSIBLE".  Maybe English isn't his first language, though it is important to master the language to even apply for these kind of positions, he is showing interest in working for and serving the US government. You are all agreeing that responding to his inquiry it is best to say things such as, and I quote "So you went from being an unintelligible high schooler to an unintelligible college pre freshman" another quote "Go apply yourself in college and live your life a little without being anymore stupid than you already seem". Proper grammar does foster a professional feel, I agree 100%.  But those comments above foster professionalism to you?
> "Snarky" post because I called out people, that for no other reason than just to be cruel made those comments.
> I've been trained on situational awareness plenty of times and I know how to interact and communicate with many people of different backgrounds.  Just how I know and have been trained not to get into an ego trip with your kind, because according to you all everybody is a dumbass.  I also know how to speak to a young man trying to do something professional with his life, asking men that he obviously looks up to (because why else would a high school kid be on this) for some info, and the result is he gets shitted on.
> Sorry if my white horse showed a bit too much compassion for the young man and my instinct was to defend the kid.  But I see stroking each other on behaving like assholes is the way to go.
> ...




I fixed a couple of things for ya, we all make mistakes.

If you don't mind my asking, why are you here?


----------



## Carla (Jan 16, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I fixed a couple of things for ya, we all make mistakes.
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, why are you here?


Was shown a few discussions from a SF 18D that I work with and they are interesting.  I'm more of a observer and I absorb information.


----------



## Carla (Jan 16, 2017)

An* sorry! Just in case I get called illiterate. Smh


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 16, 2017)

@Carla, who fucking appointed you to come tell us how things should be done here? If you have information to share, share it and STFU. You just ran your mouth to some of the most respected members on here. Regardless who may have agreed or disagreed with you, you just made a shitload of people view you as a shitbird. Great situational awareness clown shoe, and welcome to the ignore list...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Carla said:


> Was shown a few discussions from a SF 18D that I work with and they are interesting.  I'm more of a observer and I absorb information.



I see....

Don't ya think you came on a bit too strong up above?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 16, 2017)

Carla said:


> Ok so let me get this correct. A high schooler with no experience in the "real world" working environment joined this group because he believes you guys are some what to be looked up to and will have knowledge/answers that could be passed off.   Again let me repeat High school.  So if there is such high standards on who is admitted to this forum why is he on here or continued to be allowed?  I quote "On this forum we PREFER for our members to utilize proper grammar when POSSIBLE".  Let's say because he is in High School and speaking from personal experience, his school has failed him/ lack of personal education like the average teen/intellectual level is not super high/grammar language skills aren't on a high and he can't use it when "POSSIBLE".  Maybe English isn't his first language, though it is important to master the language to even apply for these kind of positions, he is showing interest in working for and serving the US government. You are all agreeing that responding to his inquiry it is best to say things such as, and I quote "So you went from being an unintelligible high schooler to an unintelligible college pre freshman" another quote "Go apply yourself in college and live your life a little without being anymore stupid than you already seem". Proper grammar does foster a professional feel, I agree 100%.  But those comments above foster professionalism to you?
> "Snarky" post because I called out people, that for no other reason than just to be cruel made those comments.
> I've been trained on situational awareness plenty of times and I know how to interact and communicate with many people of different backgrounds.  Just how I know and have been trained not to get into an ego trip with your kind, because according to you all everybody is a dumbass.  I also know how to speak to a young man trying to do something professional with his life, asking men that he obviously looks up to (because why else would a high school kid be on this) for some info, and the result is he gets shitted on.
> Sorry if my white horse showed a bit to much compassion for the young man and my instinct was to defend the kid.  But I see stroking each other on behaving like assholes is the way to go.
> ...



Grow up. 

Would you walk into a team room, and start bitching the team guys out for the way they treat some cherry? We have set standards here. We have rules and norms, you might have taken a second to read around and absorb some of the environment before writing some passive aggressive bullshit. 

We don't treat high schoolers like they are just kids here. Many of the "kids" want to join elite units. Mentorship begins with attention to detail, even in the smallest of things. We have had many site members who did follow our advice, and are either in various phases of training, or have made it and are actively serving in SOF.

You might have realized all this had you taken a step back and analyzed your environment.


----------



## Carla (Jan 16, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I see....
> 
> Don't ya think you came on a bit too strong up above?


Came on to strong? So shitting and disrespecting that kid wasn't too strong correct? Or maybe it's ok bc he isn't one of the well respected members on here? He's just a stupid kid with no grammar skills correct?


----------



## Gunz (Jan 16, 2017)

Many of the the men and women here are veterans of intense combat and multiple tours. They have learned to be direct in their dealings with people because it saves fucking time and cuts through the bullshit. They don't sugar-coat anything. Life is tough. The SF/SOF, and combat veterans on this site are not obligated to assuage the feelings of new posters. It doesn't hurt a high schooler to be told to clean up his act and conform to site rules.


----------



## Carla (Jan 16, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Grow up.
> 
> Would you walk into a team room, and start bitching the team guys out for the way they treat some cherry? We have set standards here. We have rules and norms, you might have taken a second to read around and absorb some of the environment before writing some passive aggressive bullshit.
> 
> ...


I have walked into a team room and bitched on how they have treated other civilians on a compound.  But you are right this is your world in here, in this site.  And if that's how you think you get through to people by all means I'm not here to change any of your minds.  But this site allowed me in to comment and I did.  You all are pretty butt hurt kind of sensitive too for what I said.  If what I say doesn't matter why all of you still entertaining the convo?


----------



## Carla (Jan 16, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> Many of the the men and women here are veterans of intense combat and multiple tours. They have learned to be direct in their dealings with people because it saves fucking time and cuts through the bullshit. They don't sugar-coat anything. Life is tough. The SF/SOF, and combat veterans on this site are not obligated to assuage the feelings of new posters. It doesn't hurt a high schooler to be told to clean up his act and conform to site rules.


As tough as you all are my words shouldn't have stricken a chord in you all. Don't sugar coat then. I didn't sugar coat but your all offended? Lol


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 16, 2017)

Carla said:


> Came on to strong? So shitting and disrespecting that kid wasn't too strong correct? Or maybe it's ok bc he isn't one of the well respected members on here? He's just a stupid kid with no grammar skills correct?



Hard stop.

This kid didn't get shit on. He got corrected. Rolling in 7 months later like a white knight to save his face is not normal.

Did you read the thousands of other posts where we mentored young men into the type that complete SOF selections?


----------



## Carla (Jan 16, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> @Carla, who fucking appointed you to come tell us how things should be done here? If you have information to share, share it and STFU. You just ran your mouth to some of the most respected members on here. Regardless who may have agreed or disagreed with you, you just made a shitload of people view you as a shitbird. Great situational awareness clown shoe, and welcome to the ignore list...


Oh god, what will I do now that you have hid behind the ignore button? Fuck me my life is destroyed. Dude get over yourself. I said it before ban me from the site, do what you have to do to find balance again. I will try to regroup and figure out a way to fight this unfair decision of banning me!!! (Sarcasm)
 To get respect you earn it!


----------



## Grunt (Jan 16, 2017)

Part of today's problems in this world is people's inability to speak and communicate. Anyone who speaks their mind and states things as they truly are - are often deemed rude or too hard - if those things are covered with PC icing.

We are serious people who take life seriously and cut through he PC'ness and red tape of politeness. Thick skin is needed here...as it is in the "real" world. Many of us - if not most of us - disagree with the politically correct view of things. Many of us have different political views, but that doesn't matter because we still agree with saying things as they are.

No one here is rude for rude's sake, but if someone wants to be "patty caked" and ask a question where they don't want the "true" answer to be given...then they should ask their friend and not warriors who don't have time to be PC. We will mentor, but we will not patty cake someone.


----------



## Carla (Jan 16, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Hard stop.
> 
> This kid didn't get shit on. He got corrected. Rolling in 7 months later like a white knight to save his face is not normal.
> 
> Did you read the thousands of other posts where we mentored young men into the type that complete SOF selections?


Correcting someone is not calling them stupid.  You know what you are right I have to know my audience, I forgot brain washing and belittling is how most are taught to work like robots.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 16, 2017)

Carla said:


> To get respect you earn it!




You haven't earned it.


----------



## Carla (Jan 16, 2017)

Agoge said:


> Part of today's problems in this world is people's inability to speak and communicate. Anyone who speaks their mind and states things as they truly are - are often deemed rude or too hard - if those things are covered with PC icing.
> 
> We are seriously people who take life seriously and cut through he PC'ness and red tape of politeness. Thick skin is needed here...as it is in the "real" world. Many of us - if not most of us - disagree with the politically correct view of things. Many of us have different political views, but that doesn't matter because we still agree with saying things as they are.
> 
> No one here is rude for rude's sake, but if someone wants to be "patty caked" and ask a question where they don't want the "true" answer to be given...then they should ask their friend and not warriors who don't have time to be PC. We will mentor, but we will not patty cake someone.



He asked a question, was his question answered by the ones I quoted? 
No! At no point did I say we need to be gentle with him. I think I stated up above that to even apply to these positions mastering the English language is needed. It is important to be DIRECT. But there's a difference from being direct and telling people the truth to name calling and being brute with the delivery of the message being passed on.


----------



## Etype (Jan 16, 2017)

@Carla 
In your first post, you mentioned college level writing. Your punctuation and grammar make parts of your posts unintelligible, at best. If you paid better attention to dividing seperate subjects and verbs with punctuation, it would be better for the rest of us.

Out of curiosity and to add to your credibility, what and where is your experience with DSS?


----------



## Carla (Jan 16, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> You haven't earned it.


I don't need your respect nor am I offended by the lack of. Neither do I feel entitled because I hold a badge I have to be respected.  People draw their conclusions. but seems here bc of the SF title there's an entitlement of some sort?


----------



## Carla (Jan 16, 2017)

Etype said:


> @Carla
> In your first post, you mentioned college level writing. Your punctuation and grammar make parts of your posts unintelligible, at best. If you paid better attention to dividing seperate subjects and verbs with punctuation, it would be better for the rest of us.
> 
> Out of curiosity and to add to your credibility, what and where is your experience with DSS?


I'm not writing an essay nor turning in a paper for college, applying for a job or doing the BEX here.  Maybe my lack of care to make a perfect writing piece for you all is apparent. But it's a rainy day here, day off, nothing good on tv, spouse is at work and I don't entertain other social media, your petty replies are entertaining.


----------



## Etype (Jan 16, 2017)

Carla said:


> I'm not writing an essay nor turning in a paper for college, applying for a job or doing the BEX here.  Maybe my lack of care to make a perfect writing piece for you all is apparent. But it's a rainy day here, day off, nothing good on tv, spouse is at work and I don't entertain other social media, your petty replies are entertaining.


Wow, you're out to get everyone.

So where was it that you worked with DSS?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 16, 2017)

...sigh...

I really hope you "stop", regroup, get your vetting figured out, and then read the board for a while.

You took the time to sign up, send in vetting info, and post into this thread.  Maybe you could become a regular contributor of solid info once you better understand the online community here?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Carla said:


> I have walked into a team room and bitched on how they have treated other civilians on a compound.  But you are right this is your world in here, in this site.  And if that's how you think you get through to people by all means I'm not here to change any of your minds.  But this site allowed me in to comment and I did.  You all are pretty butt hurt kind of sensitive too for what I said.  If what I say doesn't matter why all of you still entertaining the convo?



Butt hurt..........nope. If that was your aim, you missed. Spend some time reading posts, as @TLDR20 pointed out, and you will learn what this site is all about. 

You have taken this thread and turned into something all about you. That is your aim, isn't it.

ETA: I'm done here.


----------



## Carla (Jan 16, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ...sigh...
> 
> I really hope you "stop", regroup, get your vetting figured out, and then read the board for a while.
> 
> You took the time to sign up, send in vetting info, and post into this thread.  Maybe you could become a regular contributor of solid info once you better understand the online community here?


No I think I'm good.  I think I gave the young man what he needed to know on what he asked. This has been fun. But takes up to much time. Same reason I don't do Facebook. Ppl get butt hurt to easily.


----------



## Carla (Jan 16, 2017)

You all made it about me. You got stuck on the few things I said about name calling the kid and dismissed the info none could provide as far as MSD.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 16, 2017)

This thread is doing nothing for anyone.


----------



## AWP (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't like to follow the rest of the Staff after a thread is locked, but I think there are two important and glossed over or missed points:

1. The OP hasn't been around since Feb. We raised a thread from the dead for this hot mess?
2. Why don't those of you who aren't on staff let the staff do their jobs? None of us asked for your corrections or assistance because the issue was well in hand. You know better than this but decided it was open mic night?


----------

